

Audion - The Story behind Panic's 2nd product - amilr
http://www.panic.com/extras/audionstory/

======
cscott
Great story, and my favorite part was the link to the Slashdot iPod release
story: "No wireless. Less space than a nomad. Lame."

------
raganwald
My response "back in the day:"

[http://weblog.raganwald.com/2004/11/sharecropping-in-
orchard...](http://weblog.raganwald.com/2004/11/sharecropping-in-orchard.html)

------
evdawg
Aaah! Audion... fond memories. I quite dislike iTunes and I'm sure many share
this sentiment, I wish they had attempted to keep up and go head to head with
iTunes instead of retiring the product.

If, today, they brought it up to 2009 standards, and added iPod support, I'd
bet they could take a good chunk of iTunes' marketshare on the Mac!

~~~
randallsquared
Yeah, I'd love to use a nice modern MP3 player on my Mac, but I guess no one
will be making one again.

~~~
Tiktaalik
There's also Songbird <http://getsongbird.com/> which though early and a bit
bloaty has a interesting featureset over iTunes.

~~~
jokermatt999
Last I checked it was also rather buggy. As in, it messed up almost any time I
attempted to add song to my library, couldn't handle songs or artists special
characters, and the iPod support was iffy. I like the UI and addons, but it
has a long way to go before being usable.

------
mishmash
This story truly must be one of the great Mac stories of all time, but it's
ancient when judged against the "News" in Hacker News.

~~~
wallflower
Reposted many times but it's one of the best stories that has been linked to
on HN (has everything: Apple, Jobs, boot-strapping, cutthroat competition,
highs/lows, enterpreneurial journeys)

Note: Click on the images. They're worth it.

